# Inside My Glycine Diver



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Took the back off this morning ...and there it was!...the Valjoux72!.....






















































Thanks for looking....happy easter!

/salmonia


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW









Looks great .

David


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Congratulations. That's a stunning watch and a superlative movement


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great pics Salmonia, thanks for posting









BTW Have to say that's a lovely piece


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Vintage offers better value. Very nice.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Cracking watch, great movement


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

So what does that one do ?

That round one.

No not that one, the other one ?

Seriously. a truly excellent piece of engineering. Well done.


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Lovely movement and cracking watch to boot

Jon


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

impressive tool! lovely!retro revolution!i can see that watch on a wood yacht siving in the sargasso sea with me!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Its amazing what all those little cogs and err wheels things do!









Seriously though stunning movement and great looking!


----------

